# missing MSInfo32.exe



## taketime (Oct 23, 2004)

Had some wierd things happening to my puter & during the process of fixing them, somehow I lost the MSInfo32.exe files. So now I can't use System Tools. Is there a way to download MSInfo32.exe from someplace? Any help appreciated. And BTW, I had cataract surgery on my left eye last week and white is now white again! I can see again! Going to schedule the right eye next and who knows? Maybe I will be able to see what I am doing


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi are you using win98?
Try system file checker.
Start>run>type
sfc
Type msinfo32.exe in the text entry box.
Use the 98 Cd to extract file.


----------



## taketime (Oct 23, 2004)

When I do that, exactly where do I download it to?? And yes, 98se


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi in system file checker.
Tick Extract on file from the installation disk.
In box below Type.
msinfo32.exe
Put your 98se Cd in the cd drive.
Click Enter in system file checker.


----------



## taketime (Oct 23, 2004)

And my question is........when I download it, what file do I put it in? Can't just leave it on the desktop or hanging, so I need to know exactly what file/folder that it gets downloaded in. Thanks for any help. And by the way, I also seem to have a problem with the moniter shutting off at random times. Put a new moniter on this morning & no change. And no, I am too old to upgrade. I just want to enjoy what I already know how to do heh heh heh


----------



## anand1 (Oct 17, 2007)

you need not have to download it.
Just run a System File Checker(SFC)
u can do this by
Start Run type sfc/scannow and enter it will ask for the OS CD insert it. The OS will automatically make a recovery by itself. You need not have to download.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi your using system file checker that is a part of Win98se..nothing to download.
Start>run>type
sfc
Type msinfo32.exe in the text entry box.
Put your 98se Cd in the cd drive.
Click Enter in system file checker.

As to your monitor..lets us have some computer specs.
Hard drive size..free space on the hard drive..processor speed..installed Ram.
Download either..
WinAudit
http://www.pxserver.com/WinAudit.htm
Belarc. 
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
All info will be recorded there.


----------



## taketime (Oct 23, 2004)

Computer Name: Jan (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date: Wednesday, November 28, 2007 3:24:25 PM 
Advisor Version: 7.2a

Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies.

Operating System System Model 
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222) VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C694X 
Enclosure Type: Desktop 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
1000 megahertz Intel Pentium III
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Legend QDI Advance-10E/10B V1.XX
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software International, Inc. 6.00 PG 11/14/2000 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
29.99 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
16.33 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

LITE-ON LTR-52246S [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

IOMEGA ZIP 250 [Hard drive] -- drive 255, rev 51.G
WDC WD300BB-00AUA1 [Hard drive] (30.02 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WMA6W1070049, rev 18.20D18, SMART Status: Healthy 448 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'BANK_0' has 256 MB
Slot 'BANK_1' has 128 MB
Slot 'BANK_2' has 64 MB 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (FAT32 on drive 0) 29.99 GB 16.33 GB free

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
Me 
HP DeskJet 830C Series Printer on LPT1:

Controllers Display 
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400 [Display adapter]
AMW F176B [Monitor] (18.8"vis, February 2005) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Initio INIC-940 PCI SCSI Host Adapter
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (2x) Creative Gameport Joystick
Sound Blaster AudioPCI
Sound Blaster AudioPCI Legacy Device
Wave Device for Voice Modem 
Communications Other Devices 
Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem

Microsoft TV/Video Connection 
TENDA TEL8139D 10/100Mbps Fast Ethernet Adapter 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.15.101 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.15.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.15.1 
Physical Address: 00:E0:E4:00:01:47

Networking Dns Server: 192.168.15.1 
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
USB Root Hub (2x) 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
No details available 
Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
No details available 
Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
W98.TELNET (Windows 98 TELNET Update) Reinstall! 
DataAccess 
Q318203 on 6/1/02 (details...) 
Q329414-21 on 11/24/02 (details...) 
KB870669 (details...) 
DirectX 
DX819696 (details...) 
KB904706 (details...) 
Internet Explorer 
SP1 (SP1) 
Q313829 (details...) 
Q887797 (details...) 
Q916281 (details...) 
Win98.SE 
UPD3781 (Windows 98 Second Edition UHCD Update) Reinstall! 
UPD238453 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD239887 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD243199 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD249973 (details...) 
UPD256015 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD259728 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD260067 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD273017 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD273991 (details...) Reinstall! 
Win98.SE (continued) 
UPDQ823559 (details...) 
Win98 
UPD245729 (details...) 
UPD314147 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD323172 (details...) 
UPD323255 (details...) 
UPD329115 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD811630 (details...) 
UPD840315 (details...) 
UPD888113 (details...) 
UPD890175 (details...) 
UPD891711 (details...) 
UPD896358 (details...) 
UPD908519 (details...) 
UPD918547 (details...) 
Windows Media Player 
WM308567 (details...) 
WM320920.1 (details...) 
WM819639 (details...) 
WM885492 (details...) 
KB911565 (details...) 
KB917734 (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.

Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly 
Marks a HotFix that fails verification
(note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
Unmarked HotFixes lack the data to allow verification

Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies.

Software Licenses [Back to Top]

Belarc - Advisor d4aeacd7 
Companion Software - Metafile Companion 
Microsoft - IntelliPoint 
Microsoft - IntelliType Pro 
Microsoft - Internet Explorer 
Microsoft - MediaPlayer 
Microsoft - MediaPlayer 
Microsoft - Windows 98 SE 
Microsoft - Windows 98 Starts Here

Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) [Back to Top] 
Acrobat Reader * 
Adobe Reader Version 6.0.6.2007010800 * 
AdpBrowser Application Version 1, 0, 0, 49 * 
Ahead Software AG Karlsbad Germany Phone: +49-7248-911-800 Fax: +49-7248-911-888 e-mail: [email protected] - LANGUAGE_English2 Version 5, 5, 10, 53 * 
Ahead Software AG - InfoTool Application Version 1, 0, 3, 3 * 
Ahead Software AG - Nero CD - DVD Speed Version 1, 0, 2, 15 * 
ahead software gmbh, karlsbad - Cover Designer Version 2, 2, 1, 11 * 
ali usb1 Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
America Online Version 10.0.20.1.US.1 * 
America Online Version 9.00.001 * 
America Online, Inc. - AOL Service Libraries Version 1.5.6.1 * 
AOL Companion Version 1, 6, 2, 0 * 
AOL Connectivity Service Version 4.6.1.2 * 
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 6.5 * 
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 7.1.5a38 * 
Arbot Software - Zip Manager Version 3.02.0002 * 
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.2a * 
Broderbund LLC - EReg32 Application Version 1, 0, 1, 0 * 
Broderbund Properties LLC - The Print Shop 15.0 Version 5.0.0.1139 * 
Broderbund Properties LLC - The Print Shop 15.0 Version 6.0.0.1139 * 
CableNut Adjuster Version 4.02.0016 * 
Caere Corporation - OmniPage Limited Edition Version 4.0 * 
CamelCasino.exe * 
cpuz Application Version 1,12 * 
Creative Disc Detector Version 1.55 * 
Creative Mixer Loader Version 6.01.1 * 
Creative On-line Registration System Version 1.0.0.1 * 
Creative PlayCenter Version 1.54 * 
Creative Recorder Version 1.02 * 
Decoder Configuration Utility * 
Dell - realtime Version 1.00 * 
DivXNetworks, Inc. - DivX® Codec for Windows Version 5, 1, 0, 0 * 
Download Driver * 
Eastman Software, Inc., A Kodak Business - Imaging for Windows® Version 1.01.1311 * 
Erik Deppe - DriveSpeed Version 1, 6, 1, 0 * 
EZAD * 
EZAD Ad Designer for eBay Auctions * 
Free Software Trial * 
GRISOFT, s.r.o. - AVG Anti-Virus system Version 7.5.0.502 * 
Hewlett-Packard Co. - HP DeskJet A.03.01.03 * 
Hewlett-Packard Company - HP Instant Delivery Version 1.2.0 * 
Hewlett-Packard Company - HP Printing System for Windows Version 1999.0713.1240 * 
Inno Setup Version 51.41.0.0 * 
Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE SE 106 * 
LimeWire Version 1, 0, 0, 2 * 
Macromedia, Inc. - Director 8.5 Shockwave Studio Version 8.5.1 * Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.6626 * 
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.4.07.1121 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2800.1106 * 
Microsoft Corporation - MSN Messenger Version 7.0.0816 * 
Microsoft Corporation - MSN Updater Version 01.02.3000.1001 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer Version 2.0.2600.2 * 
Microsoft imgstart Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microsoft Office 2003 Version 11.0.5703 * 
Microsoft Pointing Device Software Version 3.20.0484 * 
Microsoft System Information Version 4.10.2222 * 
Microsoft Windows 98 Starts Here Version 2, 0, 0, 0 * 
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 9.00.00.2980 * 
Microsoft® Plus! for Windows® 95 Version 4.40.500 * 
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.33.0 * 
Microtek International Inc. - ScanMaker Series Version 1, 0, 0 * 
MindVision - Installer VISE 2.8.3 Version 2.8.3 * 
Mozilla Corporation - Firefox Version 2.0.0.10 * 
Mozilla Corporation - Thunderbird Version 2.0.0.9 * 
MySpaceIM Version 1.0.716.0 * 
Netropa Corporation - Office Keyboard Version 1.00 * 
Netropa Hot Key Version 1.00 * 
Netropa Version 2.50 * 
NewportPleasurePoker.exe * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 6.0.9.584 * 
RegCure Application Version 1, 5, 0, 0 * 
Reminder-hpc41004 Version 1.20.19.19 * 
Remove CableNut * 
Remove the DivX Bundle * 
Remove the DivX Codec * 
Safer Networking Limited - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1, 4, 0, 3 * 
Safer Networking Limited - SpyBot-S&D Version 1, 4, 0, 3 * 
Seagate Software, Inc. - Microsoft Backup for Windows® 98 Version 1.0.0.1 * 
SOLITA * 
Stamps.com Installation * 
Stamps.com Version 6.2.1.1583 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 U12 Version 5.0.120.4 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 U14 Version 5.0.140.3 * 
Ulead GIF Animator 2.0 Version 2.0 * 
Ulead SmartSaver Version 3.0 * 
Ulead Systems, Inc. - iPhoto Express Explorer Version 3.0.0.0 * 
Ulead Systems, Inc. - iPhoto Express Version 3.0.0.0 * 
Ulead Systems, Inc. - PhotoImpact Version 3.0.0.0 * 
Ulead Systems, Inc. - PhotoImpact Version 4.0 * 
UMP Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
USSShReg *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours. 
Copyright 2000-6, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. 
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi you say your Monitor is shutting down...is it just the Monitor or your complete system?
Check your screen resolution and refresh rate.
Right click blank desktop>active desktop>customize my desktop.
Click settings what screen size is listed?
Under settings>advanced>adapter.
What refresh rate is listed>

Did you get your MSInfo32.exe back up and running?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

The Belarc Advisor report posted above contains private information that should not have been disclosed.


----------



## taketime (Oct 23, 2004)

First of all, how do I edit or delete the Belarc info I posted? Secondly, the entire computer is wacky. Freezing sometimes at startup or shutdown, sometimes when I sign off the Internet. The monitor clicks off but the rest of the system is still on & ctrl alt delete will usually bring it right back. I have some desktop games that sometimes cause it to click off too. DId not get msinfo running - when I go to programs, accessories, system tools & click the system information, I get msdos screen (black with white typing) and the icon beside the system information is also the one for dos. In trying to follow your instructions, nothing worked as it was supposed to. Screen size 800 x 600 - refresh rate - optimal.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

taketime said:


> First of all, how do I edit or delete the Belarc info I posted?...


Triple6 has edited your post and removed the "excessive" information.

Regarding your problems with that PC, the age of the hardware may be surfacing.

Try the usual, open the box and do a thorough cleanup, check all the cables and plugs, confirm the fans are working and rotating freely. Close the box, power up and test.

But it may also be time for a full reinstall of Windows. That is quite common with Win9x systems.

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi in addition to the above.
http://computercleanup.blogspot.com/
List includes..
Scan For Viruses.
Scan for Spyware.
Disk Cleanup.
Check Hard Drive for Errors.
Defragment Your Hard Drive.
-------------------------------------
Registry Cleanup is in their list but
Cleaning the registry may cause you more problem than you started with..
so it would be best to skip that one.

Games take a lot of Memory..run a memory test.
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp


----------



## taketime (Oct 23, 2004)

Computer guy did a reinstall of windows last week & added a little more memory but couldn't get that System Information to load. It never shut off the whole time he had it, so whats with that? I will try different cables, etc and let you know what happens. Also will do the computer cleanup. If I decide I want to transfer all my stuff to another computer, how hard is that to do? I sell on Ebay & have lots of pictures & info that I would need on another computer. THANKS!


----------



## taketime (Oct 23, 2004)

And when I went to post this reply, I got a popup that said IE was not connected to the Internet, so I clicked retry & here I am. And yes, I have done the fix Internet Explorer program.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

And a cleanup, was it done?

I see you are running 3 sticks of RAM.

Try running only one (256MB) and see how it behaves.

Belarc also reports many Windows updates that need reinstalling.

Zee


----------

